# Breeder n Supplier Opportunity



## TaraDodrill (Apr 4, 2012)

Share your beautiful Sulcatas and reptile supplies with an ad on the Sulcata Guide blog. There is of course a front and center page link to this amazing forum! The blog design and welcome post was just finished today. Content will begin flowing tomorrow. Forum members only have the opportunity to be listed on either the top ten Sulcata breeders or diplomats page for $25 per year. You can have up to 650 words, 10 photos and a link back to your website, Facebook and Twitter. This is an open opportunity for individual breeders only and not "big box" stores which sell Sulcatas. 

If there are at least five forum breeders of other types of torts interested in purchasing an ad, we can create a page for you as well. 

Want to share reputable breeders and information with the masses to do our part in preventing more Sulcatas from winding up in sad craigslist ads and to help new keepers and those who have been misinformed from improperly raising Sulcatas. 

Reptile shows and commercial breeders will be considered for space on an individual basis and most be referred by a longstanding forum member. 

Blog link

http://sulcataguide.blogspot.com/[hr]
Diplomats, lol. Auto complete glitch I guess. Should have read suppliers


----------

